# Metamucil doesn't work anymore, help!



## Maui (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi everyone! I was diagnosed with IBS-D two years ago and was able to totally control it with metamucil. All of a sudden, my D is coming back and it's freakin' me out! I eat safe foods from the Heather V book, so I'm not sure why this is happening. Should I try another fiber supplement i.e. Citracel or Benefiber? I've taken probiotics and they have never worked for me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ScoobyDoo2 (Feb 11, 2004)

It can't hurt to switch to Citrucel. I take the caplets...one with each meal. I also take calcium twice a day. I have seen a big improvement.Have you changed your diet at all? Drinking diet sodas, using sugar free products, drinking coffee?


----------



## ScoobyDoo2 (Feb 11, 2004)

It can't hurt to switch to Citrucel. I take the caplets...one with each meal. I also take calcium twice a day. I have seen a big improvement.Have you changed your diet at all? Drinking diet sodas, using sugar free products, drinking coffee?


----------



## Maui (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi ScoobyDoo2,Thanks, I'll try a new Fiber supplement (Benefiber/Citracel) to see if that works. Maybe i'll stop being so bloated too!As far as my diet goes, I have started drinking a lot of ice tea w/caffeine during the summer months. I know that caffeine is a no-no but could that alone give me D again? I also take about 1500mg of calcium/day and it has really helped me too.


----------



## Maui (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi ScoobyDoo2,Thanks, I'll try a new Fiber supplement (Benefiber/Citracel) to see if that works. Maybe i'll stop being so bloated too!As far as my diet goes, I have started drinking a lot of ice tea w/caffeine during the summer months. I know that caffeine is a no-no but could that alone give me D again? I also take about 1500mg of calcium/day and it has really helped me too.


----------



## lhotpop (Sep 27, 2004)

I've never liked these types of fiber, it's like comparing a real vitamin tablet to a One-A-Day (imo). I use a powder called "Colon Cleanse," it's in a big bottle, I can't remember the brand name. Sometimes it works great, sometimes it causes me some distress, but in any event, if you try it, start out with a very small amount (1/8 tsp.) and drink lots of water with it. You can work your way up to about 1 tsp. per day. If it works for you, it should work a lot better than those store brands. It also comes in capsules, but I find that the powder is more effective.


----------



## lhotpop (Sep 27, 2004)

I've never liked these types of fiber, it's like comparing a real vitamin tablet to a One-A-Day (imo). I use a powder called "Colon Cleanse," it's in a big bottle, I can't remember the brand name. Sometimes it works great, sometimes it causes me some distress, but in any event, if you try it, start out with a very small amount (1/8 tsp.) and drink lots of water with it. You can work your way up to about 1 tsp. per day. If it works for you, it should work a lot better than those store brands. It also comes in capsules, but I find that the powder is more effective.


----------

